

PHP Coding Standards at YourSports - chrisamccoy
http://chrisamccoy.com/php-coding-standards-at-yoursports

======
chrisamccoy
We're building a web service driven by PHP, Javascript, Elastic Search, and
Redis. We take a design-first thinking to product development in a custom
product development process we call "Henry Ford".

Very interested in getting feedback on the PHP Coding Standards we use. Would
love to discuss, answer questions, etc.

